# Annual St. Aubin Open House and Train Show



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday, the wife and I drove 112 miles to attend the St. Aubin Open House, it is possible that I have been tainted by the Open House of two years ago but I was disappointed with the sales and what was on sale. Yes, I know the weather stunk but that is normal for the Midwest in May. Their prices were no different if you bought them on line or just walked into their store. 

Some examples: the 1:20.3 Scale Porter 0-4-0 Side Tank was priced $30.00 less than their normal price, the HLW *La Porte - 2-4-4 Forney was selling for $249.00 which is $150.00 les than MSRP.

* I did find a Narrow Gauge Down Under from 2009 that had David Fletcher’s article about the Mason Bogie and LGB flat car with the launching helicopter. 

HLW, Bachman, Aristo-Craft, Split Jaw, Phoneix Sound, Chicago Garden Railway Society, live steam inside and outside were in attendance. There was a couple more I do not remember what companies they represented.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey George, 

You forgot me. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Rick,

Just could not remember everyone.

George


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems since Pat has been gone, the great discount prices have gone away. 

Greg


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I went there for a while. (It was a pretty drive; the land developers haven't fully wrecked McHenry County's rural vistas ---yet). I noticed their ad from a week earlier didn't mention many sale prices. I got the impression that some of the huge overstocks of years gone by, especially Accucraft/AMS, were gone. That may have been a factor. But they had a lot of other merchandise on view. I am glad that I went: I got to see the new Aristo PCC, said hello to Hartland and their full line display with a new two truck streetcar, looked at other exhibits, watched two indoor display layouts running, saw the live steam track outside, watched the Wisconsin GRS live steam setup in the warehouse, and got a free roast beef sandwich. OK by me.


Cheers


----------

